# Anyone here from NY? AWB part II



## goldenchild (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else here is from NY. Yesterday, new legislation passed that spits on the constitution and smacks all NY gun owners in the face. I think I will be moving to PA in the very near future.


----------



## Smack (Jan 15, 2013)

Keep buying ammo guys, it's coming and you know what I mean.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2013)

Tomorrow we will see what unconstitutional surprises the president has for everybody.

Jim


----------



## etack (Jan 16, 2013)

It seems that people forget that when you agree with any part of gun control(taking rights from felons and mentally ill) you you agree that the 2nd can be changed. For good or bad.

This is what is know as a slippery slope.

Eric


----------



## jeneje (Jan 16, 2013)

The 2nd, 2nd what? amendent where? Wake up!!
Ken


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 17, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> Tomorrow we will see what unconstitutional surprises the president has for everybody.
> 
> Jim



The prez' executive orders were tame compared to the stuff that was allowed to fly in NY. I actually agreed with many of the 23 points in it. You may soon see one of the biggest class action suits NY has ever seen.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 30, 2013)

PA Bill Gives Finger To Obama;

http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=216834


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 30, 2013)

People and LEO's all over the country are telling the 'president'? they will not obey any attempts to confiscate guns or violate the 2nd Amendment. Right on!!!!!! I could add to this, but it would be a clear violation of forum rules....and you know what I mean!


----------

